# GT: Playoffs Round 2- Game 3- Clippers vs. Suns 5/12



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Fri May 12, 2006
7:30 pm 
TV: FSN2, ESPN</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Quinton Ross / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Steve Nash / Raja Bell / James Jones / Shawn Marion / Boris Diaw


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Id like to see maggette bounce back and have a good game. He will need to because i cant see mobley putting together two superstar games in a row. 

This the first second rounnd playoff game ever played in los angeles by the clippers?


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes it is.

Mobley was amazing out there last game, but I agree- the Clips can't depend on him having such a stellar game. And what happened to Marion? I know he's not known for his defense and Mobley's a good post up player, but Marion was getting spanked up by Mobley!

Clips need to jump up on the Suns from the get go, like they did in the last game. I liked how Dunleavy started with the bigs (mostly Kaman), then switched to a smaller line up to match the Suns. The Clippers played very smart last game, working the clock, getting a hand up on shots, not getting beaten too much on rotation, and most importantly- getting rebounds.
More of the same I guess, but I'm sure D'Antoni has some tricks up his sleeve. Dunleavy must be prepared to make adjustments during the game, which isn't his strong suit. Hopefully Dunleavy and the coaching staff can sort of anticipate what the Suns might do and prepare before hand.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm with universal and yamaneko, more of what we saw last night + more Maggette will equal another Clipper victory!

GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Two players' stat lines from game two that need to happen for a game three Clips win (it's clear Clips need to win on defense):

Marion 13points 5-12, 0-2 3pointers, 6rebounds, 3assists, 1 TO
Diaw 14points 6-8, 0-0 3pointers, 3rebounds, 5assists, 6 TO


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Man, I wish this game wasn't sold out...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

squeemu said:


> Man, I wish this game wasn't sold out...


visit the scalpers


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm with universal and yamaneko, more of what we saw last night + more Maggette will equal another Clipper victory!
> 
> GO CLIPPERS!


That's the tricky thing in playing a series. It's like chess. In game one the Clips went with one sort of strategy and it didn't work, so they adjusted and dominated in game two. Now in game three the Suns will try to adjust.
Will the Suns go even smaller and start Barbosa? He's had two good games, and has shown that the Clippers can't handle his speed, especially with all the other already quick players on the floor.
Will the Suns play a modified zone (maybe a four plus one), collapse into the paint and dare the Clippers to shoot from three?
Will the Suns try once again to draw the Clippers into taking quick shots? Clippers may be excited playing at home and tempted to take open shots before their low post players (Kaman, EB) are set inside to grab rebounds.

I am confident however, that the Clippers have a better more balanced team and can counter anything the Suns come up with.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Game 3. Clips made their adjustments.. Suns have to adjust back. I think one thing that is not being talked about is the fact that the Suns don't focus on defense and this is too late in the year to adjust their defense. The Suns are what they are... one dimensional.. run and gun, fast pace team. In a 7 game series.. they will have multiple problems against this Clipper squad that is balanced, flexible, talented, coachable and motivated. 

ClipperNation... let's all stand and give this team a loud applause and make some noise at Staples to raise the roof like no other and make the suns want to run and hide.
The Run and Hide Suns.

Let's Go Clips...
11 more wins .. please.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It will be nice to hear Lawler and Smith again.


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

*Beat the "INFERIOR INTERIOR" * ~ _JCRUSH13_ 

POUND, POUND, POUND..............


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

back to the crappy FSN2 picture quality. Ill watch the ESPN broadcast live i think while recording the FSN2 broadcast. During commercials and breaks in action ill catch up with the FSN2 broadcast just to see what lawler and smith have to say.


----------



## saxmanager (May 12, 2006)

Let's keep our newly acquired home court advantage!



<-----1st time post on this site


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

saxmanager said:


> Let's keep our newly acquired home court advantage!
> 
> 
> 
> <-----1st time post on this site


Hell yeah. We need to keep the momentum going.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i say if maggs scores 18 points and ross scores 8 points, we win the game.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

3 hours to go and its a Friday. Im lovin this


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers control the tap.

Brand to Kaman for the easy layup!

Diaw drives and scores.

Ross misses a jumper.

Nash misses a jumper.

haha Marion on Cassell.

Brand misses a runner but it goes out on a Sun.

Kaman drives and scores!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nash drives and gets fouled by Ross, non-shooting.

Thomas posts up and scores.

Mobley misses an easy jumper.

Bell hits a 3.

Mobley posts up and scores.

Bell hits another 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives past the double team for the runner.

Nash misses a 3.

Mobley misses a runner but Brand gets it and scores!

Marion drives and hits a runner.

Cassell misses in and out.

Marion hits a 3.

Brand drives and gets hacked on the shot by Diaw.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Thomas posts up but misses.

Ross hits a jumper!

Nash to Marion for the dunk.

Ross misses a jumper.

Marion hits a lucky runner.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Diaw, his 2nd.

Kaman to Ross for the dunk, great pass by Kaman.

Diaw misses an ally-oop.

Mobley misses a bad one.

Thomas hits a hook shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses a hook shot.

Marion misses a 3.

Kaman gets hacked but no call.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion misses a runner badly.

Brand drives and scores nicely!

Grant misses a jumper but the ball goes out on Cassell.

Bell drives and 'gets' a call, the refs bailed him out. AWFUL call, glad Cassell is pissed about it.

Bell makes 1 out of 2.

Brand drives and gets fouled by Grant.

Brand makes both FT's.

Bell misses a 2 and the ball goes out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes a huge jumper!

Grant misses a jumper.

Barbosa gets a loose ball foul.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses in and out.

Jones misses a 2.

Cassell posts up and gets fouled on the shot by Barbosa his 2nd.

Cassell makes both FT's.

Brand blocks Diaw!!! GREAT BLOCK.

Bell misses a open 3.

Cassell misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa misses a 3.

Kaman misses after the post up.

Kaman with the steal.

Cassell drives and makes an sweet layup!

Marion gets fouled?

Marion makes both FT's.

Marion steals it.

Marion misses a runner but Bell gets it back.

Boo Kaman didn't foul.

Kaman's 2nd.

Diaw makes both FT's.

Livingston turns it over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 28
Suns 26

Not the best of starts but the Clippers sort of got their act back towards the end. However I am a bit worried, as I think the Clippers aren't playing as well as they should be playing. Kaman needs to be more aggresive as well as the other Clipper players.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha celebrities are jumpining on the Brand wagon!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw throws it away.

Livingston drives but misses.

Thomas hits a 3.

Mobley posts up and scores.

Barbosa makes a lucky runner.

Radman misses a dunk, Livingston misses the tip.

Mobley steals.

Mobley turns it over.

Thomas hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets blocked.

Nash misses a 3.

Brand misses a post up.

Marion hits a 3.

Dammit guard the 3 point line.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman for 3!!!

Thomas travels.

Offensive foul on Livingston, sigh...

Bell misses a 3, Thomas gets but gets blocked by Kaman.

Kaman posts up and misses.

Barbosa misses a layup.

Maggette misses but gets it back and gets fouled on the shot. Barbosa's 3rd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets 1 out of 2.

Nash gets a lucky bounce.

Maggette misses.

WTF Diaw misses and because he misses an easy one the refs decide to call a foul.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kaman is slow tonight. Get into the game Kaveman!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw makes 1 out of 2.

Radman drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Radman makes 1 out of 2.

Thoams misses a 3.

WTF Maggette, stupid stupid shot.

Marion misses a runner.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Travel on Mobley.

Timeout taken.

Awful quarter by the Clippers. No one outside of Brand is playing well.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We are playing stupid right now. Lets tighten up this ship


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Kaman is slow tonight. Get into the game Kaveman!!


Everyone is off tonight.
Everyone except Brand need to get into the game!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw wow air balls the ball out of bounds.

Bull. Refs are screwing the Clippers. SCREW YOU!

Kaman posts up and scores.

Diaw drives and misses.

Corey hits a shot!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion with a circus shot.

Maggette a bad shot.

Marion travels.

Mobley blows a layup.

Diaw makes a lucky shot.

Story of the Suns game, luck.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley for a long 2.

Marion cant catch the bad pass.

Kaman can't handle pass.

Brand steals it.

Bell fouls Cassell.

Clippers down 5.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a jumper.

Diaw another circus shot.

Maggette hits a jumper, finally.

Thomas misses a 3 but Brand gets the loose bal foul.

Marion misses an open one, Kaman's fault he was that open.

WTF KAMAN.

Nash thorws it away.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

wow, brand could be on pace for a triple double with 11 points, 5 rebounds, and 6 assists before the end of the half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Kaman who scores and gets fouled. Great pass!

Kaman misses the FT.

Marion and Thomas misses a 3.

Cassell to Kaman who gets hacked.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Waltaaa


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

Nash drives and misses.

McCarty drives and scores!!!!!!

Marion can't get the shot off.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 48
Suns 48

Wow are the Clippers lucky it is a tied game. Nothing really positive to talk about. Kaman needs to focus, he hasn't been doing any good. It seems like he isn't paying attention. I think what is key will be if Maggette and Cassell step, they are needed. The Clippers need to crash the boards, they are being out rebounded which is a joke.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion drives and misses a runner.

Mobley for 3 at the shot clock expires!!!

Bell scores and gets a foul.

Bell makes the FT.

Mobley misses a runner.

Marion air balls an open 3.

Cassell misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell misses a 3.

Kaman gets stripped.

Ross fouls Nash, non-shooting.

Diaw misses a jumper.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Brand makes both FT's.

Kaman blocks Marion! YEah!

Bell with the block foul, nice flop Bell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses a 3.

Marion hits a jumper.

Cassell misses a 3. 

Diaw drives and misses.

Cassell to Ross for the dunk!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley steals it.

Kaman can't handle the pass.

Bell drives and scores.

Ross with an impresive dirvve and score!

BOOOO kaman didn't foul Nash.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh man on the replay Kaman wasn't even close. :roleeyes:

Nash err refs makes both FT's.

Ross can't handle the hot pass.

Thomas drives scores and gets the 4th on Kaman.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas makes the FT.

Radman drives and gets fouled by Bell, non-shooting but Bell's 4th.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 3.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Kaman Is Killing Us ....*

He can't REBOUND, he can't make a shot, he's turning in circles, he can't compete his patented spin ... HE'S TIRED and he doesn't have a backup.

We sure could use WILCOX!!!!!

Kaman has no backup ... DUNLEAVY!!!!! :curse:

Since Kaman can't rebound and kick out, we can't get a flow going, Sam's out of rhythm. And, I'm not totally blaming Kaman. I've said all season that Dunleavy was wearing down Kaman in his quest to prove that he was better than Wilcox. He continued to play Kaman so that Wilcox wouldn't get minutes and now it is catching up to us.

Darn it!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Kaman Is Killing Us ....*

Brand misses.

Barbosa drives and scores.

Ross misses a jumper.

Sigh... The game is getting away.

s


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Kaman Is Killing Us ....*

Thomas misses a jumper.

Cassell finally!

Nash drives and puts up another lucky shot.

Mobley drives and scores nicely with the bounce.

Jones misses a 3.

Mobley gets fouled by no call.

But no doubt they call the foul on Ross.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Kaman is on the bench (finally). Let's see if we can make a run, get into some kind of rhythm.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Kaman Is Killing Us ....*

Barbosa makes the FT's.

zdgskldfskl;jkldsfak;dfsgkjl;sdjkljkjlfdksjklkdskljlkdsjf


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Kaman Is Killing Us ....*

I am done here, sorry the Clippers just dont' want it right now. No one is stepping up.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cassel needs to start hitting his stroke... he needs to hit a few quick shots now to give the clips a chance of making a late run.

cmon guys, catch and beat these suns :curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

OMG VLADI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

some people still wonder why the hell we traded Wilcox for him . . he's only scored 14 consecutive for the Clips including 4 treys


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> OMG VLADI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> some people still wonder why the hell we traded Wilcox for him . . he's only scored 14 consecutive for the Clips including 4 treys


YEP ... I wonder. Kaman is in La La Land out there and killin us, and we have no backup for him. Wilcox could come in and at least REBOUND for him. 

Vlad had a good spurt ... no doubt, but it is rare.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

original post deleted....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice push off by Nash on that final shot. The Clippers though didn't play like they wanted it.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey did Livingston break Nash's ankles on that one drive?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Nice push off by Nash on that final shot. The Clippers though didn't play like they wanted it.



Like Nash is so physically imposing that it made THAT much of a difference. It was Maggette defending him right?


Good game, ugly, but I'll take it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> Like Nash is so physically imposing that it made THAT much of a difference. It was Maggette defending him right?
> 
> 
> Good game, ugly, but I'll take it.



When it cleared a good 2-3 feet space, I think it is a difference. Nash still could have made the shot without the push but space he created made it a lot easier.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Diaw almost costed the Suns the ****ing game. First he fouls Brand when hes shooting and then on the other end he fouls Ross. Diaw has alot to learn, but I'm glad Nash was able to hit the shot. 

Anyways, the refs weren't going to call a push off since it was a close game and their wasn't much time on the clock. Remember Jordan against the Jazz?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Anyways, the refs weren't going to call a push off since it was a close game and their wasn't much time on the clock. Remember Jordan against the Jazz?



Thats awful reasoning. Just because the game is close doesn't mean the rules are thrown out the window. If Maggette had fouled Nash, it would have been called and Nash would have shot 2. If Radman was fouled on the last second 3 it would have been called.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Thats awful reasoning. Just because the game is close doesn't mean the rules are thrown out the window. If Maggette had fouled Nash, it would have been called and Nash would have shot 2. If Radman was fouled on the last second 3 it would have been called.



It would have to been a very blatant call for the refs to blow the whistle. If Maggette had flopped or fell back, it would probable have been called. But most refs aren't going to call an offensive foul with 5 seconds left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> It would have to been a very blatant call for the refs to blow the whistle. If Maggette had flopped or fell back, it would probable have been called. But most refs aren't going to call an offensive foul with 5 seconds left.



Too bad Radman didn't know about that. I am sure he would liked an extra 2-3 feet to get off his final shot.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Im not the one to bash the refs but they were extremely inconsistent tonight. You either call the game close or let them play. You cant swithch back and forth because the players cant adapt to the style of officiating. Anyways, Game 5 is a MUST win or we will be long gone. YOU GOTTA BELIEVE!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I must say that it's refreshing to know that the refs can still win the game for someone.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i wish nash did connect with livingston on that kick. right in the nuts or something. That for sure would have resulted in a suspension and we all know what the suns are without nash. it really didnt look like nash was going for the ball. It looked like he ws embarrased for getting his ankle broke, and mad that they had lost the lead....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> i wish nash did connect with livingston on that kick. right in the nuts or something. That for sure would have resulted in a suspension and we all know what the suns are without nash. it really didnt look like nash was going for the ball. It looked like he ws embarrased for getting his ankle broke, and mad that they had lost the lead....




so you'd rather beat us when Nash isn't there? you should want to beat us with him there and it's bad enough we don't have KT or Amare as it is. But yeah, I don't know what Nash was trying to do though actually.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Game 5 is a MUST win or we will be long gone.


<br><br>
I'm assuming you mean Game 4, right? Buckle your seat-belts!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

gg when the best screen for the suns comes from a ref. The only team that showed up tonight were the phoenix refs. The other two teams played horribly.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Im not the one to bash the refs but they were extremely inconsistent tonight. You either call the game close or let them play. You cant swithch back and forth because the players cant adapt to the style of officiating. Anyways, Game 5 is a MUST win or we will be long gone. YOU GOTTA BELIEVE!



Yeah, refs were crappy.. But I figured as much after watching the Lakers and Suns series.. They call fouls whenever a laker player even rubbed slightly agaisnt someone, were on the other end Nash and Bell are allowed to hack the crap out of people all night long. But oh...

As bad as the reffing was tonight, it really just came down to Brand not hitting open jumpers in the second half and Kaman not being a bigger presense in the paint. They both had off games/second halfs and I think that they will get it together for game 4. It just sucks that Clips lost homecourt. But it's still anyones series.

I still don't get why Mike put in a very cold Cassell, when Livingston was going off on a tangent before going out... I know Cassell is the vet (With experiane), but I mean jeeze, at least let him warm up earlyer in the quarter before throwing him out there with 4 minutes left.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah, refs were crappy.. But I figured as much after watching the Lakers and Suns series.. They call fouls whenever a laker player even rubbed slightly agaisnt someone, were on the other end Nash and Bell are allowed to hack the crap out of people all night long. But oh...
> 
> As bad as the reffing was tonight, it really just came down to Brand not hitting open jumpers in the second half and Kaman not being a bigger presense in the paint. They both had off games/second halfs and I think that they will get it together for game 4. It just sucks that Clips lost homecourt. But it's still anyones series.
> 
> I still don't get why Mike put in a very cold Cassell, when Livingston was going off on a tangent before going out... I know Cassell is the vet (With experiane), but I mean jeeze, at least let him warm up earlyer in the quarter before throwing him out there with 4 minutes left.


Yeah that was a stupid move By Dunleavy when he brought back Cassell and then ran a 3pt play for him. He was freakin cold and then you throw him in there and expect him to it a big 3. Dunleavy was outcoached by D'ANtoni. D'Antoni made the necessary lineup adjustments and it killed our offensive rebounding. NOw its time for Dunleavy to make some minor changes.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

AREYOUIN.COM said:


> <br><br>
> I'm assuming you mean Game 4, right? Buckle your seat-belts!


Yeah my bad...Im still pissed off from last night. I cant even watch sportscenter or read the newspaper. Sunday cant come soon enough


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> i wish nash did connect with livingston on that kick. right in the nuts or something. That for sure would have resulted in a suspension and we all know what the suns are without nash. it really didnt look like nash was going for the ball. It looked like he ws embarrased for getting his ankle broke, and mad that they had lost the lead....



Hahaha, please. Come on now. Be frustrated. Be fired up for game 4. But please don't say that Nash tried to kick one of your players out of malice, that's just dumb.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Did Nash actually get his ankles broken? It looked as if Shaun stepped on his foot.
Anyways, I thought the refs weren't giving the Suns any calls 'til the 4th quarter. 
I.E. That trip Maggette did to Nash and then they called a foul and Marion for tripping Cassel.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> gg when the best screen for the suns comes from a ref. The only team that showed up tonight were the phoenix refs. The other two teams played horribly.


Yeah, what the hell was that? The ball was going out of bound and Radmanovic could have easily gotten it but a ref was just standing in the way! That ball should have gone to the Clippers because of ref interference. He wasn't standing there on purpose, but come on...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Did Nash actually get his ankles broken? It looked as if Shaun stepped on his foot.
> Anyways, I thought the refs weren't giving the Suns any calls 'til the 4th quarter.
> I.E. That trip Maggette did to Nash and then they called a foul and Marion for tripping Cassel.


Common guy, you must not have been watching. If Shaun had stepped on his foot Nash would have been unable to even try and kick. It was soo obvious even whats his name MIke Tarico saw it in live action. And not even a technical or a foul.

Also what a bull**** call on Maggette when Marion clearly didn't have position and fouled him for the three point play.
Suns complaining about the reffing in their first series, now they're the ones getting all the calls.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Common guy, you must not have been watching. If Shaun had stepped on his foot Nash would have been unable to even try and kick. It was soo obvious even whats his name MIke Tarico saw it in live action. And not even a technical or a foul.
> 
> Also what a bull**** call on Maggette when Marion clearly didn't have position and fouled him for the three point play.
> Suns complaining about the reffing in their first series, now they're the ones getting all the calls.


Shaun got by him, so his foot would of lifted off his. Anyways, Livingston didn't do anything to break his ankles. I'm pretty sure he tripped on the guy who picked or Shaun stepped on him.

And Shawn did have position. He was outside the restricted area and beat Corey to the spot.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I can almost promise you Dunleavy and the Clippers won't come out and say "We lost because of the refs." Teams win games, not refs. The Clippers lost because they let Marion and Thomas go off for 33 rebounds, they lost because Kaman didn't play well, and they lost because Cassell missed a couple clutch shots.

Throughout ANY game there will be several close calls that can go either way, when you lose it seems like all those calls go against you, but in reality throughout the flow of the game the calls generally even out. Don't forget we had our best defender Raja Bell foul out in the middle of the fourth. The refs didn't make Nash's last shot and they certainly didn't miss Vlad's.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

my VENT..
Clips lost the game when the score was tied 85-85.. Livvy goes to the FT line for 2.. makes the first, misses the second.. 86-85 and on the scrum for the ball, the ref down at the baseline (#25 ) calls Livvy with a push on Nash... stop the clock.. walk to the other end.. watch 99.999% FT shooting nash sink the 2 that Livvy should have. If Livvy makes his 2 free-throws... score 87-85 Clips .. clock keeps running, Clips play D and probably keep the momentum on their side..

Last note.. why isn't anyone talking about the Duns or the Clips not fouling the 99.9% Free-throw shooting team when the score was 92-91??? Suns got the ball with 25 seconds left.. and the Clips go and play defense... nash sinks the bucket with 3.7 seconds left.. what could the Clips do even if he misses that shot if they got the rebound anyway??? should have fouled with 18 seconds left and then set up a decent play for a 3-pointer instead of scrambling at the end with 3 seconds left.. RadMan still had a good look off the inbounds.. if he jumped straight up.. it would have gone in. RadMan was leaning left when he jumped.. ball went left side... game over.. AHHHHHHHHH... so frustrating... This game could not have ended so bad .. and the next game can't come soon enough.
I hope the Clips are as ticked off as we all are..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

14HipClip said:


> my VENT..
> Clips lost the game when the score was tied 85-85.. Livvy goes to the FT line for 2.. makes the first, misses the second.. 86-85 and on the scrum for the ball, the ref down at the baseline (#25 ) calls Livvy with a push on Nash... stop the clock.. walk to the other end.. watch 99.999% FT shooting nash sink the 2 that Livvy should have. If Livvy makes his 2 free-throws... score 87-85 Clips .. clock keeps running, Clips play D and probably keep the momentum on their side..



I agree that was a huge mistake. Livingston should have made that FT even if he missed it he shouldn't have gone after the miss as he was out of position to get the pass. You go from possibly being up 2 to being down 1 in 2 seconds.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Suns complaining about the reffing in their first series, now they're the ones getting all the calls.


I guess the officials feel sorry for you at some point. 

You can't blame the outcome of a game on a couple of bad calls (suns) as you can easily get over couple, however, when you have 20-25 questionable calls it's a bit different.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Preacher said:


> The refs didn't make Nash's last shot and they certainly didn't miss Vlad's.


But they sure let him get with away with absolutely everything he wanted. I hate it when people try to blame the players for that. Players should try to get away with as much as possible, the officials are the idiots if they don't call it.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

cadarn said:


> I guess the officials feel sorry for you at some point.
> 
> You can't blame the outcome of a game on a couple of bad calls (suns) as you can easily get over couple, however, when you have 20-25 questionable calls it's a bit different.


You seriously think there were 20-25 questionable calls that "all" went the Suns way? C'mon thats rather ridiculous.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Preacher said:


> You seriously think there were 20-25 questionable calls that "all" went the Suns way? C'mon thats rather ridiculous.


If you count plenty of non-calls on people holding Brand before he got passes or pushing Kaman and Brand to get the rebound, then yes. I don't think it's being a poor sport for me to say that, because I also believe that the officiating was just fine at game one when the Clippers lost.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

squeemu said:


> If you count plenty of non-calls on people holding Brand before he got passes or pushing Kaman and Brand to get the rebound, then yes. I don't think it's being a poor sport for me to say that, because I also believe that the officiating was just fine at game one when the Clippers lost.


Blaming the refs for a loss is the definition of a poor sport. Maybe I wasn't looking but it certainly didn't seem like Phoenix was getting away with too much down low. There will always be some no calls, but rarely is there a game when one team gets them all. It was a good physical game, the refs let them play, exactly how it's supposed to happen in the playoffs. Game four should be great.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

the only thing down low that i think the refs blew was on kaman. He was reached in on, hacked on the arm at least 4 times and no call. Im not sure if even a block was called on some of them..its like, yeah, kaman just shot the ball 1 foot on a 10 foot shot, but no, it didnt get blocked, and no, he didnt get hacked.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

a lot of the calls on maggette were questionalbe, especially since nash didnt get called for his kick nor his pusho off, but how can you blame the refs? Even for me as a fan, its annoying to see maggette at times when its obvious his only objective is to draw a foul. He doesnt flop, its like the offensive version of flopping, flayling his arms and yiping like he was fouled. If you keep doing that the refs get tired of it in the playoffs and arent going to call it all the time anymore. Hopefully he can adjust. if coach is giong to give him minutes, we cannot afford three bad games in a row from him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dang i just realized this, brand almost had a 5X5 last night. Wonder if thats ever been done in the playoffs? He had 20 points, 9 rebounds, 8 assists, 5 blocks, and 2 steals. 3 more steals and he would have had it.


----------

